
Sign in with Apple Will Be Required for Apps That Offer Third-Party Sign-In - electic
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/06/03/sign-in-with-apple-required-as-sign-in-option/
======
untog
I'm very conflicted about this. I feel like it gets to the core of what makes
Apple so difficult, actually: it's good. It's a user-positive move that puts
privacy back into users hands in an easy to use way.

But it's also an operating system manufacturer exercising an extraordinary
amount of control over their platform. It makes me very uncomfortable.

~~~
sneak
I feel the same way, but ultimately, nobody is forcing me to use their
platform. It’s sort of like a restaurant that plays a very particular kind of
music very loudly at all times; if I want the food, I better get down with the
music, or I can always eat somewhere else.

The problem, I think, is that I am forced to choose Apple’s App Store when I
buy Apple hardware. It should be the default, sure, but I should be able to
install other app stores with other policies.

~~~
Niksko
Yes, but there are only two restaurants...

~~~
sneak
That’s simply not true of restaurants, smartphone hardware vendors, or
smartphone OS platforms.

------
bayareanative
Fuck no. Social media apps are already too invasive and tracking. I refuse.

------
dfabulich
Putting two and two together, that means that apps offering Facebook/Google
login will have to accept Apple's anonymized forwarded email addresses, like
fc452bd5ea@privaterelay.appleid.com.

~~~
olliej
It says third party so the google and fb apps theoretically wouldn’t be
effected?

I’m still unclear how the anonymized email address is triggered - is it
specific to apple sign-in, or is it going to be a (yay) system level feature
(eg available in safari for generic site logins)

